# Donations/purchases



## Califo (Jan 2, 2023)

Hey everyone, over the past two years, I’ve moved a few times and with that, I lost most of my stock. I’m reaching out to you to see if anyone has extra blanks/pen kits they would like to sell at a discount or any donations. The only wood I have is maple and walnuts, in which I will be making blanks. All my exotic woods have either been lost or taken away. Please let me know if you have anything that you would like to sell and I’m also willing to buy any kits with bushings


----------



## wood128 (Jan 2, 2023)

I have plenty of wood for pen blanks. Probably can work you up with some good priced blanks , or wood that you can cut. Any favorites ? I have plenty in my collection.
All proceeds from any of my sales are donated to my church to help start a College Scholarship Fund for the youth and young adults .


----------



## Ray-CA (Jan 2, 2023)

I have some olive, Black Locust and a few other woods in the shop.  If you’ll cover the shipping I can get a box together for you.

Ray


----------



## Califo (Jan 2, 2023)

wood128 said:


> I have plenty of wood for pen blanks. Probably can work you up with some good priced blanks , or wood that you can cut. Any favorites ? I have plenty in my collection.





Ray-CA said:


> I have some olive, Black Locust and a few other woods in the shop.  If you’ll cover the shipping I can get a box together for you.
> 
> Ray


Sure. That’d great. I can Zelle you money for shipping. A small box with whatever you can spare would be great.


----------



## BarryE (Jan 2, 2023)

I can send you some blanks, PM your address and I will put a package together


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 2, 2023)

I'll send you a box if you pay shipping (Paypal since my bank doesn't take Zelle). Want a medium or small box?


----------



## mark james (Jan 2, 2023)

I have some kits that I would be happy to send you.  I'll look if I have bushings, or else you may need to be resourseful....   .  I also have blanks, but it sounds like you are good for those.


----------

